# Problemy z Gentoo, Kde4 i nie tylko

## tswiercz

Witam wszystkich.

Z Gentoo korzystam już od dobrych 5 lat, pół roku temu przeinstalowałem wszystko i to chyba największy błąd jaki popełniłem.

Do tego czasu korzystałem z starego, ale naprawdę idealnego kde3, praktyczenie wszystko co chciałem było wykonywalne, konfigurowalne i używalne, a teraz idzie jak po grudzie. Pół roku temu skończyłem studia, pojawiło się mnóstwo czasu i stwierdziłem, że trzeba przeinstalować staruszka, bo update'y nie były robione już od dawien dawna. Jako, że pewnie wszystko wymagało update'u, lepiej wykonać świeżą instalację. No i po instalacji właściwie wszystko mnie przerosło. Moja długa lista błędów:

Internet:

- flash to jakieś nieporozumienie, przejścia w tryb pełnoekranowy mogą nawet zwiesić całego kompa, a przynajmniej obraz na długie chwile...

- stabilny firefox leży co chwilę

Multimedia:

- 80% mp3ek jakie mam są nieodsłuchiwalne we wszelkich mp3 playerach, z konsolowymi włącznie (prócz mplayer, tu się da odtworzyć)

- w kmplayer nie działają klawisze, nie mogę nawigować strzałkami, właściwie nic prócz f od full screena nie działa

Inne:

- system lubi się zwiesić totalnie, zwłaszcza po chwili od odejścia od komputera (ale tu może być winny fake raid jaki mam, acz nie jest na nim system, więc może aż tak nie powinno się zwiesić)

Co więcej, w netcie praktycznie nie mogę nic znaleźć aby rozwiązać te problemy.

Najchętniej bym wszystko zaorał i zainstalował jeszcze raz, ale czy właściwie to coś zmieni?

Wy też macie takie problemy? Może używam złych flag USE, ale ogólnie nie mam tam nic wielkiego, podstawy + to co było niezbędne w zależnościach.

Jest tu coś niepokojącego?:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="accessibility alsa aqua avi bluetooth branding cairo dbus divx4linux dri -eds -emboss encode -esd -evo -fam ffmpeg flac fuse -gnome -gpm -gstreamer -gtk hal kde lame -ldap linguas_pl lm_sensors mad -mikmod mmx module_x11_docking mono mp3 mp4  mpeg mplayer nsplugin nvidia opengl openal ogg -ppds -sdl -startup-notification sse sse2 svg tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts qt3support qt4 wavpack win32codecs wma X xvid"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch" 

ALSA_CARDS="ctxfi"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="en pl"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

Z góry dziękuję za rady...

----------

## sebas86

 *Quote:*   

> trzeba przeinstalować staruszka

 

 *Quote:*   

> Najchętniej bym wszystko zaorał i zainstalował jeszcze raz

 

Nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałem. Już raz zrobiłeś instalację na czysto czy dopiero zamierzasz? Jeśli zrobiłeś instalkę z jakimikolwiek plikami ze staruszka to tu może być problem, lepiej zaorać.  :Wink: 

A tak na poważnie...

Adobe, tutaj polecam instalowanie w miarę najnowszych paczek i zablokowanie jeśli działają w danej wersji... oprócz tego warto postarać się o dobrze współpracujące sterowniki karty graficznej, przynajmniej u mnie aktualizacja ati-drivers potrafi raz na jakiś czas przynieść jakąś nieprzyjemną niespodziankę...

Kmplayer - podejrzewam, że to podobny problem jaki mam z gnome-mplayer i mplayer bez odpowiednich przełączników, zabawne, że kiedyś nigdy się z tym nie spotkałem, ale od jakiegoś czasu nie można nawigować po multimediach pozbawionych indeksów. Indeks można stworzyć odpowiednim przełącznikiem, odpal mplayer movie.avi i spróbuj nawigować strzałkami, jeśli to jest ten problem na konsoli dostaniesz informacje wraz z rozwiązaniem problemu.

Z plikami mp3, na konsoli nic nie dostajesz? Być może problem ma coś wspólnego z powyższym, ffmpeg doczekał się jakiś czas temu akceleracji sprzętowej, być może coś przy okazji spieprzyli. U siebie czegoś takiego nie odnotowałem.

Firefox... od lat używam binarnego, głównie ze względu na prędkość działania i częstotliwość aktualizacji tej aplikacji. Sprawdź binarną wersję, nie wiem czy komukolwiek udało się zbudować wersję działającą stabilniej i szybciej od binarnej... Jeśli masz binarną wersję warto przyjrzeć się innym komponentom systemu, swego czasu Firefox co chwile kładł mi się z powodu błędu w sterownikach karty graficznej.

System lubi się zwiesić totalnie - ewidentnie sprawdź sterowniki, zwłaszcza wszelkiej maści sterowniki zamknięte dostarczane przez producenta sprzętu. Sprawdź jakiej wersji używasz/są zainstalowane i przeszukaj forum pod tym kątem.

W pliku, przynajmniej na pierwszy rzut oka, nie widać nic niepokojącego.

----------

## SlashBeast

Jeden temat, jeden problem. Ograniczyles sie do opisania, ze to i tamto nie dziala ale zadnych logow, informacji co zwracaja aplikacjie kiedy 'nie dziala' i tak dalej. Temat zamykam. Nastepnym razem do problemu dolacz dokladne informacje, co nie dziala i co otrzymujesz.

----------

